# Archery Talk and Archery newbie.... Yuck what a word "newbie"



## brmagic (May 17, 2010)

Hello all,

I am new to both this site and the sport of archery. I hope to learn a ton.

Since I am a beginner and would like to use a recurve, could any of you helo me get started?

I would appreciate the help.

Thanks in advance..!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

Welcome to at


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

Welcome to AT! There are countless pages of info here, and more than a few very experienced archery shooters as well. The site makes it easy to search for info...just click on search, type in what you're looking for (first recurve bow or buying a recurve should bring up a couple of pages of info....). My biggest recommendation would be getting a light draw weight to start with, no more than 35lbs. Other than that there are endless possibilities, welcome to the site and Archery!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* brmagic. Have fun here.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Brian Jones (May 13, 2010)

Welcome to the site and the Brotherhood of archery


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## arrow flinger (Aug 3, 2007)

*welcome*

Welcome to AT:smile:


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------

